# Well crap,I don't have any more hay to sell.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

All my hay is spoken for.The last was sold this morning.He just told me to bring it when ever I had time.He didn't even ask the price.It's great to have customers like this.

So now what?Sit on beach havin drinks with little umbrellas in them?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> All my hay is spoken for.The last was sold this morning.He just told me to bring it when ever I had time.He didn't even ask the price.It's great to have customers like this.
> 
> So now what?Sit on beach havin drinks with little umbrellas in them?


Naw, go to a hay auction and buy some nice $3.50 hay and sell for $6!!!!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

If you were closer to PA, I'd have you come over and help out at my farm. I could keep you busy so you wouldn't get bored - and I wouldn't charge you anything!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> All my hay is spoken for.The last was sold this morning.He just told me to bring it when ever I had time.He didn't even ask the price.It's great to have customers like this.
> 
> So now what?Sit on beach havin drinks with little umbrellas in them?


Wanna dig peanuts and pick cotton? I can put ya on a cotton pickin cotton picker....might as well, probably as close as that beach you're talking about....we have little umbrellas too...for ur sweet tea


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

All of my hay except for 1500 bales of sorghum sudan is sold. The place I sold my hay to wanted 4000 more bales of orchard fescue mix than I had. Wish I would have had more hay to make....I hate turning down good money and they send help to load. Looking real hard to find more ground to plant into more hay for next year. Already sold out of straw....having to buy it and resell it....not making much money on it but it keeps customers coming and not looking elsewhere.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Wanna dig peanuts and pick cotton? I can put ya on a cotton pickin cotton picker....might as well, probably as close as that beach you're talking about....we have little umbrellas too...for ur sweet tea


 I will take you up on that offer....never dug peanuts or picked cotton but there is always a first....just let me know when and I will start packing my bags. Pretty well caught up around here until the end of October and I can't stand not staying busy.


----------

